# Average prices of Homes



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

I would like to know if anyone can give me information on the average prices of homes each major area of the country. I do not have any information on hand and if you can point me in the right direction I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

attagirl said:


> I would like to know if anyone can give me information on the average prices of homes each major area of the country. I do not have any information on hand and if you can point me in the right direction I would greatly appreciate it.


Hi attagirl

I was reading an article the other day which stated the average mortgage in Perth (and in many other areas of Australia) was $AUD 3009 per month! Thats a ridiculous price and is the reason that we are living in rented accommodation and probably will be for as long as we're in NSW. Obviously, given the vastness of Australia it is very dependents on locality. 

To give yourself an idea though I would strongly recommend checking out Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au

If you've got any more questions feel free to ask


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

But from what I know of the UK, you get a lot more house for your money. If you have the money, that is.


----------



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you very much for you answers that is just what I am looking for and I will be checking out that information within the next days. I appreciate your help.

Do you know by chance why the prices are so high, and how that compares to the US dollar. I will have to go and do a conversion to see where I stand.


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

You have to look at the conversion rate, though if you are going to be earning Australian dollars, the conversion rate doesn't mean much. You also need to find out what typical interest rates are, and how much of a down payment is required or typical. The payments are probably all-inclusive as they are in the US, with taxes and home insurance included. If those things are high, the payments will look elevated if you are comparing them to just pure mortgage payments.


----------



## devilishdaz (Jun 20, 2007)

If you type in google "real estate" +australia There's another good website to look at. Sorry I can't put the web address I haven't posted enough messages yet. 

The site I'm talking about is ranked number 2.

In Sydney the further west you go the more council estate like it is. Places like Blacktown, Mt Druitt etc.... You really need to be careful. On the other hand if you compare it to some parts of the UK you would think it was great anyway.

As a general rule the closer to the water the more expensive but much nicer.

We plan to rent when we get there.

Not sure if this helps or not.

Daz


----------



## newlife33 (Aug 1, 2007)

What's the price for the average home in American dollars?

Has anyone here bought a home in Australia?


----------



## kendra (Aug 4, 2007)

South Oz & Tas are cheapest for housing, Sydney & Darwin very dear.
In SA you can get a nice home for $250000., $170000 for a renovators delight . Mortgages about $200 -$250 a week lower end, they DONT include insurance usually, its cheaper if you insure privately.
To give you an idea, my home in the country at Wongulla is selling for $239000 (photos River Estates First National : - Mannum  |  Swan Reach  |  Walker Flat  |  Bowhill  |  Murray Bridge  |  Murray Bridge East  |  Mypolonga  |  Caloote  |  Greenbanks  |  Wongulla  |  Cambrai  |  Angas Valley  |  Blanchetown  |  Nildottie  |  Punyelroo) and would fetch about $300000 in Adelaide suburbs. Good luck


----------

